# Frostbite Music Festival - call for artists



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi, everyone! I'm on the board this year for the Frostbite Music Festival in Whitehorse, Yukon.

- Update: Submissions needed by December 09, 2016. -
- Festival dates: February 17, 18, and 19. -

*Check out the facility!* Kwanlin Dun Cultural Centre – Yukon First Nations Cultural Centre / Conventions & Meetings

We're looking for Canadian bands/performers with a focus on dance music and blues - rock, funk, anything one can dance to. Travel and accommodation will be provided, plus some cash (depends on the act and number of performers.) Also, dog sled rides! Honestly!

The Festival is mid-February. I believe we're the only music festival to occur mid-winter!

Just send your info and demo to: Frostbite Music Society

Thanks! I look forward to hearing from you guys! PM me if you have questions.

Douglas Robertson.


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

Update!
Submissions are being accepted until December 09, 2016.

Festival is February 17, 18, and 19, 2017.

We really hope to hear from you!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Id be up for that for sure. I'll get my act together.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Original music or cover bands?


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

djmarcelca said:


> Original music or cover bands?


Either or both. We have three stages: one main stage (louder, dance music) for 350 - 400 people, a "jazz" stage for 200 - 250 people, and an intimate acoustic stage for 60 - 70, although that's more just for reference. It more depends on volume level and number of musicians than musical style.

We hope to hear from you all!


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

The Festival will be held in the Kwanlin Dun Cultural Centre.

Kwanlin Dun Cultural Centre – Yukon First Nations Cultural Centre / Conventions & Meetings

It's a gorgeous venue!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm more
Motivated now
Than ever.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Moot said:


> We're looking for Canadian bands/performers with a focus on dance music and blues - rock, funk, anything one can dance to.


 Does pushing and shoving count as dancing?


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

isoneedacoffee said:


> Does pushing and shoving count as dancing?


If that's what draws a crowd, then yes!
I always felt that county bars, after midnight, were just couples' slam-dancing, anyway.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Presume backline equipment will be provided?.............PA, mics/stands, amplification, etc.
Only need to bring instruments?

Are you up for celtic/maritime/folk?

Regards,


----------

